# Looking for a flat to rent in La Linea



## kdoherty (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi

My girlfriend and me are looking for a flat to rent in La Linea. We would like two or more bedrooms, our budget is between 400 and 550, looking to move in by Thursday. If anyone knows a flat for rent we would be greatful to hear from you.

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Some Property Sites*

*findaproperty.gi*
FindaProperty - Search Results
/SNIP/

coco


----------

